# Is is Colitis or IBS?



## 15369 (May 13, 2005)

Does anyone know the difference between IBS and Colitis? I had all the usual tests of exclusion. Can Colitis be detected visually during a colonoscopy or do you have to do some sort of biopsy for it at that time?I have been Diagnosed with IBS-D taking Robinul for spasms and D. I have on an average a flare -up every 2 weeks (today the excrutiating pain lasted over 2 hours with more then 5 BM's) and in between I still have some form of cramping or pain on a Daily basis... Does this type of symtoms sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rose, what you are describing is consistent with IBS.Old terms for IBS us to be spastic Colitis or mucus Colitis, however Microscopic Colitis is an Inflammatory bowel disease. Most IBD's can be seen on visually, but Microscopic Colitis is harder and requires a biopsy.These are questions you should ask your doc.http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art...rticlekey=13683These are a couple good links on diagnoses.http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...se=43&lang_id=1Toward a Positive and Comprehensive Diagnosis of Irritable Bowel SyndromeYehuda Ringel, MD, and Douglas A. Drossman, MD, University of North Carolina, Chapel Hillhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/other/pnt-mgi7350.ring.html


----------

